# Will we get IVF if hubby already has child from a previous marriage?



## MightyMouse (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi there...
Our GP said that we probably won't be entitled to IVF as he's got a child from a previous marriage. 
Then DH did the sperm test. 
His sperm count (done recently and twice so we know it is what it is) is ridiculously low! 
He has been under intense stress over the last 4yrs and I am sure this has had an impact
I have low progesterone. 

Do you think that we would be entitled to IVF?

Thanks.


----------



## agate (Nov 14, 2008)

Its very dependent on where you live.  Each PCT has its own rules about what criteria you have to meet to get ivf funded.  you need to track down the assisted conception policy for your own NHS PCT and then you can check where you stand.  You might want to start with your PCT's website and if you can't find it, you might be able to ask the ladies on FF's location board for your area in case someone else can help you find the policy.  Unfortunately, funding depends on meeting particular criteria in your area, rather than how likely you are to be unable to get pg without IVF due to sperm count etc.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I would say No unfortunately, even more so now, as PCT's are so short of money.  However you could speak to your local PCT and find out where you stand.  

I do know of someone who was going to lie, as I don't know if there is anyway the PCT could check out if you Husband has a child or not due to data protection laws.  But I never knew the outcome.  

x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi ladys,my dp has a 7 year old from ex relationship and we have got nhs funded.....we are east of england pct.


----------



## Nicky37 (Mar 16, 2011)

Claire you are so lucky but I would also say quite unique. The crier in my area and I was told that they follow national guidelines in that if either partner has a child from a pries relationship then they would have to pay. I often get quite angry about this as my husband has a son and I have only known him as an adult, he is now 22. I meet all of the other criteria but not allowed nhs fertility treatment. I have been saving for ages for our first go doing a job I hate.  Oh the frustration!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I agree with Agate you need to check the policy for your own PCT area.  It does vary so much the only thing that doesn't tend to vary is you need to have a BMI of less than 30!   But I know my old PCT would have funded it if the child didn't live with you but not if they did etc.  It really is a lottery sadly.

As Agate says you can easily check and actually if you ring your PCT they should post a copy of the policy out to you if you don't like rummaging around on google! 



Axxx


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

my partner has a partner from previous relationship, and we got funded too...hope you can get funded too


----------



## lconn (Sep 4, 2009)

Not at our clinic.Do you have to tell them?cos how would they know?We didnt have this problem (i dont think.lol.sorry!) so we did get funded but have since self funded.


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

morning i no i read my pct infomation over and over again on there web page, and it def said if no children in current relationship....i would be so gutted if not, i would find it hard to get money also,and would prob hold it agenst my dp.....even thou he was not expecting to met me and go though this, it must be so hard for you xxx


----------



## Angel14 (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi all,

You are very lucky if you do! My DH and i didnt as i have a child from a previous marriage also my friend didnt and her DH's daughter lives in S.Africa! I told her to lie but she wouldnt. Apparently they can check for the purposes of IVF if your child lives in this country xx


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi what pct area are you in....mine is east england.i no diff areas can be so diff and crawle....i think im very luck, and glad i live where i do.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

clairescott26 said:


> hi what pct area are you in....mine is east england.i no diff areas can be so diff and crawle....i think im very luck, and glad i live where i do.


In some cases it's not about being cruel it's about simple economics! I come from Blackpool where men are expected to live 10 years less than the national average, has the highest rate of teen pregnancy, heart disease and certain cancers in the country. The harsh fact is that they just can't afford to pay for as much IVF as an area which has a generally healthier population. Good job I moved to Northern Ireland then! 

Axx


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there 
I live in Northern Ireland & I'm currently going through ivf on the nhs. We already have a DD natural pregnancy. Our pct funds one cycle even if you have a previous child & fit the criteria, for this I'm eternally gratefull 
wishing you lots of luck 

Hi A


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

hi, my husband has a 16yr old from a previous relationship and we qualified for nhs funding, they told us that as long as it was a child from our relationship.  Hope that helps


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, We live in Sheffield and did get NHS funding for our IVF, my DH has two children from his first marriage, but our PCT said that that they base it on where the infertility lays, which was with me hence the funding.

Good Luck

Becca xx


----------



## Halfo (Apr 8, 2011)

We had 3 iui and are having two cycles of ivf on nhs. Dh has a son but he is 21. Criteria only seemed to be, who he lived with!


----------

